
Nanobionic spinach plants can detect explosives - rottyguy
http://phys.org/news/2016-10-nanobionic-spinach-explosives.html
======
tudorw
Neat science, Hoping appropriate effort is being taken by the community to
address nanoparticulate when we come to releasing these to the 'wild'
[http://www.scielosp.org/scielo.php?pid=S1413-812320080002000...](http://www.scielosp.org/scielo.php?pid=S1413-81232008000200019&script=sci_arttext&tlng=pt)

------
frandroid
I think training bomb-sniffing rats makes more sense than planting static
spinach and training cameras on it, but if someone can reason me through it...

[https://www.apopo.org/en/mine-action/projects](https://www.apopo.org/en/mine-
action/projects)

